# Smells like the exhaust when on idle, why?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

What am I looking to have repaired here?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What am I looking to have repaired here?


What type of vehicle?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Exhaust leak.

Is car louder ?

Catalytic convertor.

Either your exhaust system is leaking.
Or your catalytic convertors are not cleaning the exhaust as it used to.

Any check engine lights ? Is the car louder ? Is the tip of the exhaust " properly" placed ?

City streets are crap. Lot of deep potholes.
This can damage exhaust. Exhaust hangers.
Joints, welds & seams.

CO2 buildup inside of car HAS BEEN LNOWN TO KILL PEOPLE.

Have it checked right away !



Urbanappalachian said:


> What am I looking to have repaired here?


Could be a NUMBER of causes.
Burning too rich.
Improper ignition of fuel in one or more cylinders.
Leaking intake manifold.
Bad oxygen sensor.
Throttle body stuck.
Bad gasket or seal.( exhaust system)
Bad gasket or seal( engine)
Bad gasket or seal ( car body)
One or more catalytic convertors shot.
Tip of exhaust bent and not pointing where it should be . . .


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

CO2 high has been known to ease the pain of bubbering.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Put your windows up? :roflmao:


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Windows was up. I sat there with my car idling.

2015 mazda 3 isport, 225k miles. 

When driving i don't smell exhaust much.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Windows was up. I sat there with my car idling.
> 
> 2015 mazda 3 isport, 225k miles.
> 
> When driving i don't smell exhaust much.


Is it a slight smell, as if you were outside the car?

If it's only a slight smell...try putting your vent into re-circulation mode.

On my car (Prius 2015) the exhaust pipe is positioned so exhaust can collect under car and find it's way into my vent. And, if the cabin filter is not very new, I'll smell it.

Not sure about your case, though.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dmoney155 said:


> CO2 high has been known to ease the pain of bubbering.


The company I work for pumps up co2 (Carbon Dioxide) in the rooms to 800 parts per million.
Ambient is about half that.
Toxic level is about 2000 ppm or more.
It helps in stimulating plant growth.
As the world temp goes up, and as co2 goes up farmers are able to feed more people.
Eliminating hunger.
Global warming: good.

The gas that is toxic in small amounts is co.
Carbon Monoxide is dangerous to all life.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Windows was up. I sat there with my car idling.
> 
> 2015 mazda 3 isport, 225k miles.
> 
> When driving i don't smell exhaust much.


tohunt4me gave you a nice set of choices. shouldn't cost and arm and a leg to have a reliable/honest mechanic check it out. Then you will have an idea how expensive to clear it up. Jumping on it quick may save you a lot of money.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

You most likely have an exhaust leak before the catalytic converter. It could be as simple as a loose fitting allowing exhaust to leak. The reason why you don't smell the exhaust when you are driving is because the airflow is moving it away from your car.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jam a potato in your exhaust then turn on your car.


tohunt4me said:


> Could be a NUMBER of causes.
> Burning too rich.
> Improper ignition of fuel in one or more cylinders.
> Leaking intake manifold.
> ...


It could also be rust holes in any part of the exhaust.

If you want to identify where the possible issue is..

(WITH THE CAR OUTSIDE)

1. Turn on the engine.
2. Block your tail pipe with a rag.
3A. If your exhaust system is properly working your car should stall out.
3B. If there's any holes in your exaust (From anything, could be any of the above, rust holes anything) exhaust should start pouring out.

Back in the army these idiots jammed a potato into our COs tail pipe... HIs rusty POS just started to billow smoke when stopped and it poured out from underneath of his car when he was stopped at redelights. There was actually enough flow with all the rust holes that the Potato didn't cause a stall.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> The company I work for pumps up co2 (Carbon Dioxide) in the rooms to 800 parts per million.
> Ambient is about half that.
> Toxic level is about 2000 ppm or more.
> It helps in stimulating plant growth.
> ...


H2S is sneaky & Lethal.

But not usually emitted by your car.

Especially nowadays
With Low Sulfer refining for motor oils, gasoline & diesel. ( low sulfer fuels also help eliminate Acid Rain)


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Could have a leak under the hood. Oil or what not . It will smell up the car


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

go to a midas muffler shop .tell them the problem smell. let them check it out and show you the problem. then decide if you want to fix it or not. I have a Mazda ^ 2012. I had this same problem. I went to a muffler shop it was a crack in a weld behind the cat. the guy cut the piece out welded in a small 3-inch piece of pipe for $50. was done that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

5⅚lģi8%ģ


Fusion_LUser said:


> You most likely have an exhaust leak before the catalytic converter. It could be as simple as a loose fitting allowing exhaust to leak. The reason why you don't smell the exhaust when you are driving is because the airflow is moving it away from your car.


Is it only a concern if I can still smell the exhaust while driving?

I'm still going to have it checked out soon.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

if you smell it any time its a concern, Most shops will do a free inspection.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EXHAUST GASSES CAN KILL.
Driving or parked.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If your mixture turns out to be rich, try cleaning your maf sensor with maf cleaner. Check youtube for tutorials.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> What am I looking to have repaired here?


You got a 2005 big Suburban machinery in front of you &#128076;
it's not your vehicle, but the vehicle in front of you.&#128521;

Or a Excursion &#128515;( those are good, ignore the 5 mpg on the highway)


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> 5⅚lģi8%ģ
> 
> Is it only a concern if I can still smell the exhaust while driving?
> 
> I'm still going to have it checked out soon.


If you do not smell the exhaust while driving its probably not much of a huge concern. It is possible to have an exhaust leak with no actual scent from the exhaust but from what you describe though I doubt that is the case.

What you are smelling is raw exhaust before it hits the catalytic converter and its a big enough leak to work its way up to the cabin while stationary. When you are moving the air flow just pushes it out the back of the car which is why you don't smell it. The person driving behind will smell it! 

And yes get have it checked out ASAP. Remember your pax can smell it too if you can one may complain about the car being unsafe...


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

So I called up an exhaust repair shop and described the issue over the phone; car sits idle, I smell as if exhaust smell inside the car. The mechanic over the phone mentioned that could only be fluid leaks burning and going through the vents. Turns out, my oil filler cap is half broken (top part but not bottom part where it securely attaches to the oil tank). So I bought a new oil filler cap to see if I'd still smell the exhaust smell. I'll keep you posted. I'm assuming the burnt oil fumes was going through the broken oil filler cap, but I don't know why it smelled like the exhaust.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Flex pipe usually. A short piece of braided steel that connects the front of the exhaust from the engine to the rear exhaust, and allows the engine to move around without bending the entire exhaust.

It will usually be leaking once you reach high mileage. Less than $100 usually plus exhaust shop labor.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> So I called up an exhaust repair shop and described the issue over the phone; car sits idle, I smell as if exhaust smell inside the car. The mechanic over the phone mentioned that could only be fluid leaks burning and going through the vents. Turns out, my oil filler cap is half broken (top part but not bottom part where it securely attaches to the oil tank). So I bought a new oil filler cap to see if I'd still smell the exhaust smell. I'll keep you posted. I'm assuming the burnt oil fumes was going through the broken oil filler cap, but I don't know why it smelled like the exhaust.


Do yourself a big favor. Don't fix it let you pax complain to Uber get disqualified. Then you won't need to worry anymore. Just you dieing from carbon monoxide.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> go to a midas muffler shop .tell them the problem smell. let them check it out and show you the problem. then decide if you want to fix it or not. I have a Mazda ^ 2012. I had this same problem. I went to a muffler shop it was a crack in a weld behind the cat. the guy cut the piece out welded in a small 3-inch piece of pipe for $50. was done that was 2 years ago.


Midas will stick it so far up your ass it will come out your mouth


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Midas will stick it so far up your ass it will come out your mouth


just an example when i said midas. just to find out whats wrong he can go anywhere after that.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> 5⅚lģi8%ģ
> 
> Is it only a concern if I can still smell the exhaust while driving?
> 
> I'm still going to have it checked out soon.


It's a concern anytime. Just don't leave the car running while you relax at the airport. 
You might find yourself getting sleepy and nod off and never wake up. 
You're basically doing the same thing as someone with a garden hose in their tailpipe running into their cabin while sitting in a garage. 
They do this on purpose when they don't want to wake up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Quit putting gas in the fuel tank. Those exhaust smells will eventually subside.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Windows was up. I sat there with my car idling.
> 
> 2015 mazda 3 isport, 225k miles.
> 
> When driving i don't smell exhaust much.


More than likely you got an exhaust leak. The manifolds on these are prone to cracking i believe and with that many miles I wouldn't be surprised, or you might have a cracked or a hole in a pipe.... Listen for any louder or puttering exhaust in the engine bay with the car in aprk and brakes on..... Also, listen for any noises coming from under the car. Might not be too present at idle, the rpms might have to be raised a bit.

More than likely you got a leak in the engine bay and the fumes are getting sucked into your fresh air vent by the cowl.

Take it to a shop ASAP....exhaust gasses kill!

Could aslo be an oil leak at the valve cover burning oil and you think its exhaust.


Urbanappalachian said:


> So I called up an exhaust repair shop and described the issue over the phone; car sits idle, I smell as if exhaust smell inside the car. The mechanic over the phone mentioned that could only be fluid leaks burning and going through the vents. Turns out, my oil filler cap is half broken (top part but not bottom part where it securely attaches to the oil tank). So I bought a new oil filler cap to see if I'd still smell the exhaust smell. I'll keep you posted. I'm assuming the burnt oil fumes was going through the broken oil filler cap, but I don't know why it smelled like the exhaust.


Like I mentioned it could be burning oil / leaks as there is a fairly similar smell to exhaust. The motor gets hot and your smelling blow by / PCV gasses that are usually routed back into the combustion chamber but are leaking through something in this case possibly your broken cap.

You should check the rest of your valve cover / by the manifold for leaks that are burning as well.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Could also be a bad cat or O2 sensor. Is your CEL on ?


----------

